# Midge's Blood Angels WIP



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey folks, 

I am starting to slowly but surely work on the BA army that I have wanted to start since the new codex came out. I painted up a test model using a mecharite red base coat, a layer of red gore, then a baal red wash, finally highlighting with blood red, blazing orange, and finally a little bit of watered down fiery orange for the extreme highlights. I am putting this guy up to see what you all think as far as the color and details go. 



















I had a hard time with the yellow on this guy. I started with Iyanden Darksun, washed it with gryphon sepia, then layered up to sunburst yellow yellow. I think it turned out ok but if anyone has suggestions on the yellow I would be happy to hear them. 

I plan on paying more attention to details in future models, seeing that this was a test paint and all, and I plan on using resin bases from Dark Art Miniatures. 

C & C welcome.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good so far. looks like you might be suffering from a touch of "thick paint syndrome" [hereby known as tps!], but overall, you've got a really sweet model there.

my only quibble is that there's too much red on it! if i were you, i'd pick out the shoulder pad trim in black, or another colour...

other than that, excellent stuff sir! can't wait to see the rest of the squad! :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know the paint is a little thick on the helmet, I had a real hard time getting the yellow just how I wanted it. 

It might be awhile on the rest of the squad.... I am waiting on some conversion bits I ordered from my LGS, and they have been backlogged for awhile. So I will knock some more of these guys out as soon as I get those and the bases from Dark Art. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The paint is a bit thick on the helmet, but that's a really nice yellow. I quite like the abundance of red with just the small amount of yellow, don't think it needs the black at all.

I'm not sure about the effect on the side of the chainsword, were you going for a rusty look? I like the model a lot, it's a great paint job, but I think the sword looks a bit messy and it brings the rest down.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess i'll just disagree with both of the above for one reason or another  

Liking the colour scheme, and i think you are going about the yellow in the right manner (that's certainly the way i do it, try two or three coats of wash before you layer it up though). 

I like the sword too.

I wont mention the thick paint, you know about that now  It's something we've all done in the past 

I will agree that this is some good work though. Keep it up

+rep

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*A change of heart*

So guys I was looking around the forum and stumbled across Xenobiotics wonderful plog of his BA successor chapter. His dedication to his project has inspired me to take another look at how I was planning on doing my own sons of sanguinius. I was always taken with the color scheme for the lamenters, and I discounted doing them due to the fact that I have an easier time painting red than I do yellow. However, I think that I might break out of the box, and try to paint up a test marine with a custom scheme using the lamenters as a base, and poaching, with all credit to Xenobiotic, the dirty white armor that he so effectively used in his death company. You guys have said that my yellow turned out pretty good, which was a suprise to me so between that and having spent some time painting on my daemons army I am sufficiently tired of the color red. I think I am going to try for something like this.

I was thinking of adding the checkerboard pattern onto the left shoulder pad in red and black. Do you think this would work? I was also going to use red helmets for assualt/fast attack, black for devastators, and keep gold for veterans.

I love the white armor for the death company, so I will probably go that way, but I am at a loss as to what to do for artificier armor like for my special characters, sang guard, and the like. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? 

Finally I was thinking of calling them the Angels of Mourning. I have an idea for a chapter symbol that I will scetch up and post if I can figure out a good way to do so, I will incorporate some of the blood angels chapter symbol plus the lamenters bleeding heart. 

Do you think that these color schemes would be good, or am I barking up the wrong tree for originality? 

Thoughts and comments?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

it just looks imperial fist to me.. i dont know ... dont really knoe what to suggest.. unles it was 1/2 or 1/4'd with red/yellow then maybe it would be Blood Angelly


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Chapter symbol*

This is what I came up with for a chapter symbol. I think that it would be pretty easy to use the press and mold method with GS and the GW blood angels shoulder pad to create this. Just shave one wing off, add the lamenters motif, and viola. Finally sorry for the bad photo but I dont have a scanner. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Azwraith said:


> it just looks imperial fist to me.. i dont know ... dont really knoe what to suggest.. unles it was 1/2 or 1/4'd with red/yellow then maybe it would be Blood Angelly


Thanks for the honesty. I really like the red armor with the white arms, but I just feel as though I would be painting Xeno's scheme just not as good. But now that you mention it, it does just look like an Imperial Fist. I will keep playing around with the space marine painter and see what I come up with. I think I really like the Chapter name and the symbol I have come up with. Just need to get the color scheme right.

Here is another go at a different scheme.... For this I would do the black and white checkerboard on the left shoulder pad, with the chapter symbol in red.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I like the second colour scheme more espacially the darker red.
A lot easier to paint than the yellow.
A white basecoat using Mechrite red on the red areas then a thinned Badab black wash all over the red and in the recesses of the white. 
A quick tidy up of the white and a Mechrite red then Blood red highlight for the red.
Simple fast and very effective, then weather/damage/dirt to taste.
Also the different colour helmets rock!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, the white and red scheme does it for me 

Where did you get the marines pic to change the colours on it, or somewhere on the interwebs is there a 'colour scheme creator' or something?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> I like the second colour scheme more espacially the darker red.
> A lot easier to paint than the yellow.
> A white basecoat using Mechrite red on the red areas then a thinned Badab black wash all over the red and in the recesses of the white.
> A quick tidy up of the white and a Mechrite red then Blood red highlight for the red.
> ...


Thanks for the imput! I agree that when I look at the two schemes side by side the yellow just doesn't say blood angels, and you are right that this won't be too difficult to paint. 



Grins1878 said:


> Aye, the white and red scheme does it for me
> 
> Where did you get the marines pic to change the colours on it, or somewhere on the interwebs is there a 'colour scheme creator' or something?


The Bolter and Chainsword space marine forum has a host of their for all of your imperial and CSM needs. Check them out they are pretty cool and easy to use. Thanks for the imput. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a side note I have been thinking about the fluff for my chapter and as I said originally they are going to be a successor chapter to the Lamenters. Not too fleshed out yet but, prior to the Badab war their was a schism in the Lamneters chapter over the course of the chapters actions. As a result 1/4 of the chapter split from the Lamenters as they saw the chapter as a whole starting down the road that would lead to the decision to join the traitorous tyrant huron. These marines that split from the chapter and remained steadfastly loyal to the Emporer became the Angels of Mourning. For even though differences divided them, the Angels could not help to mourn the loss of the brethren. Formally recognized as a chapter just after the Badab War, the Angels of Mourning were lauded for their lightning fast assaults and superior skills in ship to ship boarding actions where the fighting was hardest and most deadly. 

In the time since the Badab war the Angels of Mourning have returned adherently to the Chapter structure followed by their parent chapter, the Blood Angels, yet their chapter iconography and heraldry still contains Lamenters symbols to recognize their heritage and remember the folly of the chapter from which they split.

Their are two noticable differences in the way that Chapter Master Gideon Mallus runs the Angels of Mourning that set them apart from the other Blood Angel successors. Like all marines that come from the gene-seed of Sanguinius they suffer from the Red Thirst and the Black Rage. In the times that a battle-brother is gripped by the rage, he is visited with visions of the Primarch being slain, vision of brother marines turning their backs on the oaths they swore, and most predominately visions of the course of things that would have come to pass had their split from the Lamenters had not weakened the rebel chapter. In that moment that battle-brother is gripped by the Black Rage and is consumed with the desire to purge heresy and treachery, but also to try and Redeem those that have been lost, to bring back into the fold those sheep that have strayed. This determination and desire become all consuming, but unlike some of the other chapters that suffer from the flaw, one who has joined the ranks of the Redeemers keeps a modicum of control, an once of sanity in the vast sea of disarray that has become the battle-brothers mind. The Redeemers are revered by their battle-brethren who see it as the mission of the Angels of Mourning to bring the light of the Emporer to all who are lost. Clad in bone white battle armor, the Redeemers are a beacon in the midst of battle, a way point for the rage of sanguinius, and those battle-brothers around them fight even harder spurned on by their zeal. 

Secondly, as most chapters decended from the blood angels mantain a sanguinary guard, so do the Angels of Mourning. However, their purpose is slightly different in their duties to the chapter. Called the Deathsroud Wardens, their purpose is to remember. They maintain the chapters history, deeds, virtues and failings. The maintain the records of all the battle-brethrens accomplishments and glories. However their most honored purpose is to be a voice for the fallen brothers of the chapter. When a battle-brother is slain in battle, the Wardens stand watch over his body for a period of 7 days, intoning rights, cleansing the body, and speaking out to the stars the deeds of the fallen hero. In battle the Wardens, or the Shrouded as commonly referred to, carry the deeds of the dead with them. Inscribed upon their purity seals and armor are the deeds of the fallen brothers of the chapter, they can be heard speaking the names of the dead as they slaughter all who come against them. In this fashion it is believed by the chapter that none of their brethren ever truly die, as their deeds and names live on battle after battle. Clad in steel colored armor, carrying mighty weapons, the Shrouded truly epitomize the angels of death. 

Upon being inducted into the Deathshroud Wardens, the battle-brother is officially listed as a casaulty in the records of the chapter. He is no longer who he was, but a voice and a memory for those that have gone before. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So what do you think?


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Midge913: I like it! There are a lot of hooks that could create an ongoing epic narrative story (and related battles) as the Angels of Mourning try to fulfill their destiny. Go for it!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I have a quick update. Spent some time doing a few weapon swaps for some Sterngaurd and reading some of the tutorials inspired me to try my hand at some repositioning. This is my first real GS attempt so be kind. I also repositioned the hands to make him look like he is reloading his bolter, and I have a custom shoulder pad for the chapter symbol that I haven't put up yet because I can't get good photos of it until its painted. he has a basic basecoat on him, and I am hoping that in the end it turns out pretty good. As always C&C welcome and would be much appreciated. 



















Thanks again for taking the time to look!

So just a little update on my test model here. I have the white on his leg and head armor done, and I am waiting for a Baal red wash to dry so I can start to highlight up the red. I am pleased with how he is turning out so far, would love some C&C.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

your white looks fantastic, very crisp and clean. i cant wait to see him finished


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Midge913,

I know this post might be a bit over-dued, but back to your question on painting yellow on the assault marine's helmet. I'm working on a BA army as well and this is what I'd suggest:

Foundation - Iyanden Darksun slightly watered down (this foundation paint is great but will clump and thicken very quickly so you need to thin it out if you want more control)
Wash - 2:1 mix Gryphonne Sepia & Devlan Mud. Once dried, do a 2nd layer using same ratio but for more dramatic shades, do 1:1 Sepia/Mud if you like
Basecoat - Golden yellow, keep it thin. Keep the recesses shaded but just layer the yellow one layer at a time. Yellow, left undried will leave brushstrokes. This will take a good 4-5 rounds. Best advice is to do a squad together so you don't twirl your fingers waiting for it to dry. BE PATIENT!
Highlight - 1:1 mix Golden Yellow & Sunburst Yellow. Again, keep it thin and concentrate on raised area where it picks out the lighting.
Final Highlight - straight Sunburst Yellow. Thin, and use sparingly.

Good luck to you, fellow BA brother.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Update time,

I almost finished this guy completely but I am exhausted and ready to go to bed so I though I would post the second to last leg of the journey for my test mini. I have some details to finish up, like the rest of the green highlights in his eye lens, the purity seal at the bottom, cleaning up a few things here and there. My real question is does the blue on the chapter symbol work. I was trying to find a color that broke up the scheme and still looked good with the model as a whole, but I am not sure that the blue does it. I think after looking at it again mayhaps yellow like the company symbol would be a better route. I will also try and get some different angle shots so the whole chapter symbol is visible. I would love any input you guys might have here. As always C&C welcome and appreciated, as I have really appreciated all of the comments and suggestions so far. 


























Cheers, 

Midge


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


>


The pose is very dramatic.

Also, very crisp painting.

The scheme looks a little busy to me so I would try your idea of yellow rather than blue.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The pose is very dramatic.
> 
> Also, very crisp painting.
> 
> The scheme looks a little busy to me so I would try your idea of yellow rather than blue.


I wanted to make it look like he was climbing over rubble, target in sight, while he loaded a fresh magazine into his bolter. I am extremely surprised that he turned out exactly as I wanted it to as this was my first attempt a repositioning. Thanks for the kind words and suggestions.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

While I do agree that it's hard to make yellow marines fit into tha Blood Angel visage as such, the Lamenters are a pretty kick ass chapter in my opinion! As such I like both your attempts at redefining a chapter of your own. Would even have been nice to see how you'd go about painting the yellow marines as you appear to have a good grip of the checkers pattern (kudos on that). 

Anyway! Your Angels of Mourning chapter looks almost like a "sibling"-founding of my Brethren of the Phoenix chapter, heh, nothing wrong with that! I like the addition of white greaves that you chose (I've sometimes considered defining some of my squads by giving them one white greave but that's another story).

The thing I've noticed that you have to watch out for when painting dark red and blacklined white is that the miniature can quickly become to "cold" (colourwise), which can make them look lifeless. To avoid that you can use something to warm it up a bit, like having yellow chapter symbols instead of blue, glazing your whites with a warmer colour along the lines (like my dirty white method), giving your soldiers yellow lenses and so on and so forth. Just a thought.

And, while the repositioning is good, the part of armour you repositioned look "bent" which the other leg armour doesn't. When I reposition my miniatures I try to keep the individual pieces intact (or close to intact, cutting only in the ribbing since they are easy to resculpt) and drill through them, pinning them into the position I want. That gives you a good base to put greenstuff on (should you need to repair parts of the armour in question) and fill in new ribbing.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Xeno! Sorry that my scheme is so like yours, consider it a tribute to an excellent painter :biggrin: I see what you mean now about the other leg being bent, but for a first attempt I can't complain. I will try the drilling through and pinning method on my next guy. The more I look at it the more I agree that It needs some more warmth and putting the chapter symbol in yellow will help with that as well as making the symbol pop out of the checker pattern a little bit better than the blue. Thanks for the tips and thanks for the imput! 

Thanks to all who have commented on the progress so far. I am hoping to finish the rest of this model tonight and get the finished product posted for final thoughts before I delve into constructing and painting, slowly I might add, my Angels of Mourning.

One last query before I end. What do you guys think about my plan to do the Sang Guard models with black armor? Everyone rolls with white or gold, and I wanted mine to stand out. I also think that the black armor fits the fluff I have written for them. Thoughts?


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

What you've done is awesome! I commend you on your attempt. I like the pose and the color. I agree that the blue does make it seem...well, dunno.... I guess "busy" is the best description. It is almost like your eye is pulled to the blue and the overall model fades into the background. What about a bit of gold / red mix?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I finally finished this test paint model and I am extremely pleased with the way it turned out. Thanks to all who suggested that I go with the yellow for the chapter symbol because it looks a whole hell of a lot better than the blue. Without further ado my first battle-brother of the first tactical squad of the Angels of Mourning second company. 




























C&C as always is extremely welcome.

Cheers, 

Midge


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks even better now.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looks even better now.


Thank you sir. I really appreciate the push in the direction of the yellow. I wasn't sure about it until I got it on the model but it works 10x better than the blue. Glad you like.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, the pad really stands out now (in a good way!). That "little" adjustment made a whole lot of difference overall. I'm not particularly convinced about the blue arrows on the other shoulder pad, they can go both ways for me at the moment. Think I need to see more battle-brothers next to him before I decide on that one!

You've made a lot of progress already, keep it up!

Edit: Also, that base is very nicely done (mine look boring by comparison )


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

i love the scheme overall, i think a whole army of those will stand out really well.
+rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So fellas (and ladies if applicable) I have picked up a box of Sanguinary Guard and I am thinking about what I am going to do with them. I am going to turn to the rest of you for some opinions. I know that in my original fluff I had talked about doing the Death Company in white and the Sang Guard in black armor to represent my Deathshroud Wardens, which I really like the fluff I have come up with for them. 

I have been looking at the Sang Guard models and I still think that I am going to go with black armor for them because I think that it would fit the ominous and somber feeling that I want them to bring to the army. However I am at a loss as to what to do with the DC. I am thinking that if I do the DC in the white armor that there might just be too much white rolling around in the army. Do you think that instead of pure skull white rolling with a bone colored armor would work? 

Would love to have some opinions batted around regarding both the black armor for the Sang Guard and the white/bone armor approach to the DC.

Thanks in advance for anything you guys contribute....

Cheers,

Midge


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> ... the black armor for the Sang Guard....


This could look very good. It is certainly a strong concept for something other than the standard scheme.

The only point that springs to mid is that the Sanguinary Guard have a lot of bas-relief and false muscles: as black can reduce contrast this could be lost if the black is not highlighted enough but could end up looking grey if if is overdone. So I suggest a couple of trial models for different black techniques to see which suits the model best.




Midge913 said:


> ...and the white/bone armor approach to the DC.


Are you intending it to be bone coloured plas-steel or actually lacquered ivory armour? I think that having the DC painted to look as if it is actually polished bone over the armour with insignia and so forth inset into the bone would be a very powerful image.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Are you intending it to be bone coloured plas-steel or actually lacquered ivory armour? I think that having the DC painted to look as if it is actually polished bone over the armour with insignia and so forth inset into the bone would be a very powerful image.


I want it to look like polished bone inlaid into the armor. It is going to take a couple of test models to get this effect, but I think it will look really good if I can pull it off. To that end suggestions and tips would be wonderful. It is going to take some doing to make that effect and not just have it look like bone painted armor.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> ... not just have it look like bone painted armor.


I think the key would be adding the appearance that it is a lacquer and not paint.

Possibly having battle damage where there is a noticeable step down with cracks radiating out, so it looks like the bone has chiped off at the point of inmpact and cracked back.

Another thought is that bone lacquer is actually sections of bone that had been shaved off a bone and then flattened, so - unless you used a huge bone - larger areas would be several strips glued next to each other with the seams buffed; if you were very steady you could paint faint thin brown lines to mark the seams.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I think if you can pull off the bone inlay your Death Company would a whole lot of scary awesomeness, but i do think for Sanguinary Guard that a lot of the detail of those amazing mini's would be lost with black.
Unless of course you try Xenobiotics method of multiple black washes over gray.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So in an attempt to start working on my black armor painting techniques I pulled this guy out of the box and have been working on him off and on for the last two days (in between dwarf longbeard models). I wanted to put him up to see what you guys thought of him so far. Here is WIP Reclusiarch Gabriel Soltan, who is attached to the Second Company.










As always C&C very welcome. Although I am rather pleased with how he is turning out so far after looking at the picture I need to tone down the highlight on the piece of armor between the chest piece and the belt area, it just draws the eye too much. Also I don't know that this method is going to work for the Sang Guard models. With all the grey highlighting they may just turn out looking too grey. I think I am going to have to attempt it on a Sang Guard and see what happens.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking good so far Midge, one thing I would like to see would be taking a shade in between the black and your current highlight, use that to do a highlight to the current size you have at the moment and then take the current highlight colour and do an extra fine highlight with that on the prominent edges (if that all makes sense). Otherwise keep up the good work!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The highlight is a bit thick/wide, I'd give the black armoured areas a wash of Badab Black and then give them just a tiny highlight on the very edges after that - I think that would improve the look.

Or, as you mentioned yourself, redo the pieces of armour where the highlight got to thick.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> As always C&C very welcome. Although I am rather pleased with how he is turning out so far after looking at the picture I need to tone down the highlight on the piece of armor between the chest piece and the belt area, it just draws the eye too much. Also I don't know that this method is going to work for the Sang Guard models. With all the grey highlighting they may just turn out looking too grey. I think I am going to have to attempt it on a Sang Guard and see what happens.


I agree, if left as is, that they would be too grey.

The above suggestion of a Black wash is a good one.

My other thought was edge highlighting using Charadon Granite 9or other dark grey) for the edges closer to the core and saving lighter grey for the edges on the outside panels only. This might create a false perspective.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> The highlight is a bit thick/wide, I'd give the black armoured areas a wash of Badab Black and then give them just a tiny highlight on the very edges after that - I think that would improve the look.


I originally did that and it looked good, I just became overzealous with the highlighting. That and I think it is time to trade in for a new brush as the one I have is starting to splay at the ends. I will re-wash it and re-apply the highlights taking more time to make sure that they are smaller. 

Thanks for the comments overall guys, I really appreciate it:biggrin:! I am going to try to get some work in on him over the next couple of days so I will post pics when he is done.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Got some more work done on my Reclusiarch this evening. I think I managed to get a good tone for the black armor and I am pretty pleased with how the bone bits, parchments and purity seals, and the shoulder pad turned out. Let me know what you guys think.


















As always I would love comments and critiques. I having trouble making my gold look how I want it to but it may just be me obsessing. 

Cheers,

Midge


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good so far, i always used to struggle with gold, but the eavy metal masterclass for the space hulk terminators sorted that. Although slightly changed.
Start with burnished gold, then wash with watered down baal red then devlan mud, re-touch with burnished gold, a highlight all around the edges with shining gold and then a final very fine highlight on the extremities and reflection points with mithryl silver.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers. That was in WD right? I think I have that edition laying around somewhere, I will have to dig it out and take a look.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

It was yeh, i'm not sure which issue though.
I had never used silver to highlight gold but it made it stand out more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just by way of a small update fellas.

I am almost done with Reclusiarch Soltan, but I am having some issues with my camera. I have finished sculpting the chapter symbol for his left arm, and just need to get it painted up. Hopefully I will have him done within the next couple of days. 

I also managed to get a box of Sang Guard assembled over the weekend. I have been messing around with some test schemes for the black armor on some bitz bin guys that I picked up cheap and none of the schemes that I have done so far stood out for me until I did one in a steel/silver color. I really liked how they turned out so I think that instead of the black armor for them as I had originally intended the Wardens will be clad in steel armor. I think that it is going to look pretty classy once I get them done. Not as original as the black, but I managed to get something that I was happy with that was not the archetypal gold. 

Finally I have updated the fluff a tiny bit for the chapter and started a thread over in the homebrew section if you are interested in perusing it. Linky included.

Angels of Mourning Fluff


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Loving the chaplain Midge. The improvement from the initial pic is impressive


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Reclusiarch Soltan*

So I finally finished my Reclusiarch with a jump pack. I had a lot of difficulty with the highlighting on the black armor and I would like to thank everyone who offered tips and suggestions as they were all very helpful. 

I actually really enjoyed painting this model, even with the difficulties I had with the black armor, especially the skull face and the checker-board pattern on the left shoulder pad (which incidentally I had to re-do three times before I was happy). Without further ado....


















If anyone is interested there is some basic fluff and history for Soltan in my homebrew thread, ~link~, that you can peruse at your leisure. As always C&C always welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Really like the mini! Is the chains wrapped around look ace and the black highlighting looks sound to me! 

Definately going to have a crack at that gold!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Grins! Looking at the pictures this morning I see a couple of things I need to go back and fix. The highlighting on the left arm is way too stark compared to the rest of the model, need to throw a Badab wash on that. I also need to do the highlighting on the purity seals on the jump pack. oh welll.... there is always something 

Glad you liked the model and again thanks for following and commenting. 

I don't know when I am going to get back to my Angels as far as modelling goes. With the painting challenge coming up my Dwarfs are going to be consuming most of my attention and as always my Nids are constantly clamoring for some time. I will update when I have something.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Midge,

I was meaning to comment on this a few days ago but I apparently forgot to. While I think you've pulled of the checkers pattern well (I can't do one even to save my own life) it might be an idea to get some experience by painting it on shoulderpads without details sculpted on them (to get a good hang of it) before you start moving on to more tricky miniatures - that's mostly food for thought though.

You've already pointed out the highlighting on the arm so that's given. I like where the black armour has gone, it looks a lot better now compared to before. However there are the lines on the jump pack (left one on the pic with the back towards the viewer) which look crocked - that highlight should be straight (in my opinion), thinner and straight. If you want to go over the top, you could add some extreme highlights to some points of the armour (that would catch the light) with an even lighter grey or maybe even skull white, but it's hardly necessary since you already have a good paintjob (mostly just tossing ideas out).

Another thing you might consider would be to go over the helmet eye lenses, I had a good lens tutorial somewhere, I'm going to try and edit it in if I can find it later on. What I'm trying to say anyway is that the eyes look a bit dull (might be the picture?), if they had a thinner line of lighter green at the bottom and a tiny white dot they would make the miniature even better!

I do have to say I'm impressed with the loincloth scrollwork, you've done some awesome scripture on there which adds loads of character and completes the look. Another thing I like is the crozarius which I think looks awesome (handles like that are sometimes tricky to get right even if they "should be simple", I don't know how much time you put on it but it looks great anyway!).

That's it for now, sorry for the delay. Always nice to see your many logs progress! :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Xeno! I agree completely with the lenses comment. I went back and looked at them after reading your comments and I will be going back and adding a further highlight and a white dot as you suggested. 

I am still working on getting the black armor highlighting just right. I am not sure how many other models I will be doing with black armor in this army, so I may just have to pick up some bits bin models to practice on. I think that since I am happy with this guys armor, with the exception of the left arm of course, I am going to leave him as is and attempt to get better with practice on some other models. 

Glad to have you still follow my progress as your comments are always helpful. If time during the painting challenge allows I have some other things ready for the painting desk, but it all depends on how my Dwarfs shape up over the course of the next month. 

Until then...


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I really like the red-white color scheme and the pose!

As for ur previous post on gold: what paint are you using?
From my experiance (limited though) Vallejo have much better metallic colors than GW, they cover better and i like the look.

U could try highlighting the Crozarius with mithril Silver(this is the only metalic form GW i own)
with my gold i start with Vallejo bronze, than Gold and very delicate highlight wit mitril silver. (hope I am not writing sth that was obvios to you if i did so sorry)

good work

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I really like the red-white color scheme and the pose!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments mate. As to the gold I use GW paints pretty exclusively, although I am starting to branch out as my paint pots run out. But I start with a Scorched Brown base then do a layer of Brazen Brass, then a wash with Chestnut Ink, highlight with Shining Gold, then a final highlight of Shining Gold mixed with Chainmail. Occasionally depending on the surface of the gold part I may do a last extreme highlight with Chainmail.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

When u have the opportunity give Vallejo a try, they are also cheaper .

The paint I find more dense in the texture and much easier to apply i think.

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been slowly switching over to Vallejo colors as my Citadels run out, I will give them a try with the metallics as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well then.... It has been some time since I updated this plog as my Nids and Dwarfs have been my focus recently. However, I was taken with the urge to convert and assemble somethings over the last day or so I decided to get the majority of my first Tactical Squad, Squad Vestus, assembled and repositioned. All I am missing is a missile launcher guy, waiting for a Devastator Squad to come in, and the rest of the chapter symbols need to be carved. So here they are:










Sergeant Armando Vestus










Battle-Brother Actus Perun, melta-gun specialist










Battle-Brother Valain Numetor










Battle-Brother Jureon Halden










Battle-Brother Tycho Glacius










Battle-Brother Marcus Xander










Battle-Brother Salvin Boreas










Battle-Brother Ezekiel Korvus

and you all remember my test model










Battle-Brother Nemun Valdor

I am pretty pleased with the fact that I have them done and assembled, even though there is still some GS work to be done on Korvus. Hopefully I can get some sporadic painting sessions in on these guys in between all of the other projects I have going at the moment.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm always amazed at how you seem to have multiple projects on the go, sir. I'm liking the test model - you've managed to achieve a very smooth white...

I can't really tell from the picture, but the eye-lenses look a bit dark. Think you should pick them out in a brighter green [or yellow?] to draw more focus to the models face.

Also, where are the bases from? They look rather funky...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> I'm always amazed at how you seem to have multiple projects on the go, sir. I'm liking the test model - you've managed to achieve a very smooth white...
> 
> I can't really tell from the picture, but the eye-lenses look a bit dark. Think you should pick them out in a brighter green [or yellow?] to draw more focus to the models face.
> 
> Also, where are the bases from? They look rather funky...


Thanks for the comments Aquatic! 

In all honesty I am amazed myself at how many projects I have on the go at the same time as well..... Horrible attention span.

As to the eye lenses I agree that they are a bit dark, some of it is the angle of the photo, but I have tried to add some lighter colors but I just manage to mess up what is there. I will be experimenting more in the future with the lenses trying to get them just right.

The bases are Urban Rubble bases from Dark Art Miniatures. I like them as there is a lot of detail on them that reads in person, but not in the photos. The nice details should be more visible after paint.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Siskin said:


> When u have the opportunity give Vallejo a try, they are also cheaper .
> 
> The paint I find more dense in the texture and much easier to apply i think.
> 
> Siskin


I have to totally agree with Siskin on the Vallejo paints. The majority of my Krieg have been painted with the Vallejo Air set as I find the paint has a nice smooth feel when painting with it "lol...when Im not using it in my air brush"

Anyways, I guess I never saw this log until now, I'd Rep ya for having so many projects and working on them all...but I have to share the Rep love first.

Anyways, looking good Midge!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Achieved a very good white on the marine. Look forward to seeing more of the marines finished.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice work, Midge, especially liking the Chaplain.

Love the pose you have going for Korvus, an excellent action pose where it's clear he just saw something and is bringing his bolter up to blow it the hell away haha.

Sergeant Vestus is the only pose I wasn't a huge fan of, his bolter arm seems like it's a bit too close to the body and he looks kind of awkward.

Great work though and I look forward to seeing it progress further!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I have to totally agree with Siskin on the Vallejo paints. The majority of my Krieg have been painted with the Vallejo Air set as I find the paint has a nice smooth feel when painting with it "lol...when Im not using it in my air brush"
> 
> Anyways, I guess I never saw this log until now, I'd Rep ya for having so many projects and working on them all...but I have to share the Rep love first.
> 
> Anyways, looking good Midge!


Thanks for the comments and advice regarding the vallejo paints. I am slowly but surely converting over to them. As luck would have it I was forced to go through all of my stuff due to my basement flooding and I got rid of a bunch of old paint that was all dried out and worthless. It is my plan to start converting over to Vallejo as my Citadel paints run out. 



Hammer49 said:


> Looks very good. Achieved a very good white on the marine. Look forward to seeing more of the marines finished.


Cheers Hammer. These guys are sort of a side project for me in all honesty... a sometimes welcome distraction from my Dwarfs or my Nids, so progress on them will be spotty. That being said I really enjoyed building them so I am actually quite anxious to get some paint on them. Hopefully I can squeek them into the painting schedule sometime soon. 



Boc said:


> Very nice work, Midge, especially liking the Chaplain.
> 
> Love the pose you have going for Korvus, an excellent action pose where it's clear he just saw something and is bringing his bolter up to blow it the hell away haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments on the Chaplain Boc. I am glad you liked him as I had a hell of a time with highlighting the black armor. 

Brother Korvus is my favorite as well, so I am glad that you have taken to that pose as well. The base that he is on is part of a set I bought and there really is no way to get a marine on it without repositioning him. I also wanted to provide a bit of symmetry for the squad. Brother Valdor is climbing down off of some rubble while reloading, I thought it fitting to have another Marine in the squad clambering up the rubble engaging the enemy. Seemed to balance things out. 

As to Sergeant Vestus: All of these guys are currently just sticky tacked together, and after I put him together had the same thought about his pistol arm. I am going to look through my bits bin to see if I can find a pistol arm that points the pistol straight out, but barring that his arm will be repositioned with some green stuff filler to bring it out away from the body a bit. 

Thanks for all the replies guys! I will certainly make sure to move these guys up on the priority list for the paint table.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

While I use predominantly Vallejo paints, I find it easier to drybrush with Citadel paints. The paint seems to be simply less liquid and "thicker" consistency that I find makes it easier to use when drybrushing.

That being said, the simple fact that Vallejo comes in squeeze bottles that lets you mix "3 drops of this, with 1 drop of that, and another drop of that one there" opens the door for me to use color sets that don't really exist straight out of the bottle/pot. 

I also like Vallejo because as you thin it out, it still retains a good load of pigment. 

Bottom line: I keep Citadel paints for when I need a thicker paint, but mostly find I am squeezing out a drop or two of Vallejo paints and then playing with the mixes. (gotta keep better records though of how I get to the mixes I end up with so that I can replicate them).

Midge, as always, awesome work. You set a standard for quality and variety that is hard to match.

Keep it going!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

A project Ill follow for sure ; waiting to see them painted!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

apidude said:


> Midge, as always, awesome work. You set a standard for quality and variety that is hard to match.
> 
> Keep it going!


Thanks a bunch! I am not trying to set any sort of standard, but thanks for thinking that highly of my stuff


Mike3D6 said:


> A project Ill follow for sure ; waiting to see them painted!


Thanks for following along Mike!

As you all can see insomnia hit me pretty hard this evening, so I was up watching bad movies on TV and painting. I even managed to have updates for two of my plogs this evening! Check out my update to my Daemon plog if you are at all interested. 

On the Angels front I went to the FLGS today and traded in some stuff that I was never going to use or get to and got myself a Devastator box so I could finish out assembling the last guy for Tactical squad Vestus. So got the missile launcher guy assembled and afterward I didn't feel satisfied with stopping there. So I pressed on and finished sculpting the last of my custom shoulder pads. That still wasn't enough and so I got out the paints and base coated the bodies and got the first wash on them. Here are the results of my labor....



















Here is a photo of Sgt. Vestus. I want to put this up to show the reposition on his arm. Several folks mention before that the angle of the arm was odd so I pinned and GSed it into place. 

Finally I was looking at the guy that I already had finished and decided that I didn't like the blue arrow that I had on the right shoulder pad so I painted it out and I am much happier but it it looks empty now and I am not sure what to do with it. Suggetions, comments, and critiques would be great. 










until next time....


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This arm/pose works much better, methinks. Much more natural and caught-in-movement than before.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Nids, Stunties, now BA Successors... You're a machine bro. A well oiled, painting machine.. I love all your logs.. great work brospeh. Your painting is so crisp and clean. I'm so jealous.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He also has a Deamon log, he has some BA that he has not posted yet. They are looking sharp as hell too.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, Midge's work is consistently boss! I really love the reds you've done on them so far, looks very deep, going to have to use similar on my Space Hulk fellas for sure. Sadly I've painted four, so I suspect I'll have to redo them... bah!

Even so, another dose of rep coming your way!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Boc said:


> This arm/pose works much better, methinks. Much more natural and caught-in-movement than before.


Thanks mate. I also think that it works much better as well.



Firefighter X said:


> Nids, Stunties, now BA Successors... You're a machine bro. A well oiled, painting machine.. I love all your logs.. great work brospeh. Your painting is so crisp and clean. I'm so jealous.
> 
> FFX


Thanks mate. Sometimes I think that I have bitten off a bit more than I can chew, but positive comments like this really help me keep going with my multiple projects. 



djinn24 said:


> He also has a Deamon log, he has some BA that he has not posted yet. They are looking sharp as hell too.


Sigh.... The demons have gone by the way side again.... Thanks for the comments Larry, I will swing back around to that Flamer Project as soon as I have time. 



Grins1878 said:


> Aye, Midge's work is consistently boss! I really love the reds you've done on them so far, looks very deep, going to have to use similar on my Space Hulk fellas for sure. Sadly I've painted four, so I suspect I'll have to redo them... bah!
> 
> Even so, another dose of rep coming your way!


Thanks Grins! Glad you like my Angels and thanks for the rep!

So I have been suffering from a bit of painters block when I comes to the Dwarf project that I am working on for this month, So I took the opportunity this week to branch out a bit and work on some of my side projects. I flipped a coin and it was decided that I would work on Tactical Squad Vestus. Since in the last update things were just at base color and wash, I decided that I would work on the white parts of the armor first since I usually have a harder time with them then reds. I ended up with 8 layers from base color to white including the wash just to get things nice and smooth. Here are some in progress shots:




























The last layer showing here is Vallejo Natural Gray. 

Moved on to GW Fortress Gray:




























The majority of the squad has been brought up to this layer, but I went ahead and finished one guy up to the pure Skull White just to see what the final layers looked like.










I also went ahead and did the eye lenses on this guy just to try something a bit new with them and I am pretty pleased with how they turned out. 










I am hoping to finish the white up on these guys tomorrow night and move on to highlighting the red armor. 

As always C&C most welcome!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking boss Ben, sorry about poofing on you, computer crashed and I passed out. Looking very nice though. The new eye lenses are tops too.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm seriously starting to hate you Ben.. 

It just keeps getting better and better.


FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a deep red and the white looks very smooth, so good work there.

The white looks too white at the moment; however, I believe that the highlights on the red will resolve that illusion.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking boss Ben, sorry about poofing on you, computer crashed and I passed out. Looking very nice though. The new eye lenses are tops too.


Thanks buddy and no worries. Every one needs sleep right (as I post this at 2:30 in the morning)?



Firefighter X said:


> I'm seriously starting to hate you Ben..
> 
> It just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate but dont hate!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is a deep red and the white looks very smooth, so good work there.
> 
> The white looks too white at the moment; however, I believe that the highlights on the red will resolve that illusion.


Thanks Dave. I have been tossing the idea around to pick up some weathering powders for some weathering around the feet but I am not sure if I will. I am going to see what they look like finished first.

On that note I managed to get all of the white done on the squad tonight and I am pretty happy with it. May just need a few touch ups during the finishing stages. 



















And I want to point out that these are my favorite helmets.... I wish I had the scratch to build a whole army with just these.










Hopefully there will be more progress tonight as I move onto the red. Tomorrow is the last day I am going to devote to these guys for a while as I need to get back to the Bear for my Dwarf army, but I hope to keep these guys going to completion shortly there after. 

C&C always welcome.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Love the work here. I like the sharp contrast between the clean white and the red. Really looking forward to following this project.

As much as I don't like Space Marines, armies like this make me want to paint some.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah those helms are pretty awesome. Those are looking awesome. Go work on stunties.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome work. Your whites seem to be extremely smooth and evenly applied, good job. 

I do love me some high contrast armies!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree totally with what elmir said previously. Your making great progress.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

farseer22 said:


> Love the work here. I like the sharp contrast between the clean white and the red. Really looking forward to following this project.
> 
> As much as I don't like Space Marines, armies like this make me want to paint some.


Those are some pretty head inflating compliments. Seeing that Space Marines are really just a side army project for me getting this type of praise is quite the ego boost. Thanks mate!



djinn24 said:


> Yeah those helms are pretty awesome. Those are looking awesome. Go work on stunties.


Thanks buddy. Did some work on the Stunties and now back to this tac squad. 



elmir said:


> Awesome work. Your whites seem to be extremely smooth and evenly applied, good job.
> 
> I do love me some high contrast armies!


Thanks elmir! Having an artist such as yourself throw positive comments my way means a lot.



Hammer49 said:


> I agree totally with what elmir said previously. Your making great progress.


Thanks Bud!

Well since I finally finished the bear for my Dwarf army (I am pretty proud of him so I am going to put a link up for him as a shameless plug) I am back to working on these guys. I started in on the red blending this evening. I am taking my time with the red as I did with the white as these guys are really a break from my Dwarfs, and I want them to end at a pretty high quality. Managed to get the red finished on two of the Marines.


























C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The white looks too white at the moment; however, I believe that the highlights on the red will resolve that illusion.


I was right: it's good to be me. :biggrin:


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent work, great poses and love the detailing in the eye lenses, +rep for certain:victory:


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

*you haven't read my mind.... YOU'VE PAINTED IT!*

excellent choice and arrangement of colour. It makes for a really striking unit...

A man after my own marines XD was going to start [yet another] marine army using a scheme based of the mentors but red instead of green.

+rep for painting what's in my mind XD


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I was right: it's good to be me. :biggrin:


Indeed it is good to be you, and I am glad that the reds fixed things up.



Legiomortis said:


> Excellent work, great poses and love the detailing in the eye lenses, +rep for certain:victory:


Thanks a bunch mate. I struggled with the eye lenses in previous marine models I have done and I am glad that I finally got the hang of the technique. 



Zognutz said:


> excellent choice and arrangement of colour. It makes for a really striking unit...
> 
> A man after my own marines XD was going to start [yet another] marine army using a scheme based of the mentors but red instead of green.
> 
> +rep for painting what's in my mind XD


Thanks for the kind words and the rep mate! Sorry for stealing your idea, but all I can say is that great minds think alike:biggrin:

So I managed to get the red done on three more guys tonight. Without further preamble here they are:


























and the group together:










I also took the plunge and got my first fine cast model this evening:










picked this guy up and ordered Thorek and the Anvil of Doom for my Dwarfs. I can say that for the most part I am happy with the model. There was quite a bit of flash, and the axe handle is very fragile and broke in-between two of the vertebrae that make up the shaft, so I had to pin and glue that back into place. But this blister had no miscasts and no air bubbling, and the detail is fantastic. My personal jury is still out on the product and I am going to hold off on my assessment of the Finecast until after I get through the paint process with this guy and see what Thorek and company look like as far as quality goes. 

As always C&C are always welcome.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry mate but I won't be able to follow your plog anymore. You're just too good, the colour scheme is stunning and you have to colours (red and white) which I find hard to paint absolutely perfect, the models look amazing and I have to say a huge well done .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Ben. The red does look good as does the white. I can not wait to see this squad done.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> As always C&C are always welcome.


Nope. not until you return the favor. LOL

FFX


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, these are sick Midge. Want to paint up the other half of my Dark Angels? LOL, J/K.

Hurry up and finish these guys already!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

NíckUK said:


> Sorry mate but I won't be able to follow your plog anymore. You're just too good, the colour scheme is stunning and you have to colours (red and white) which I find hard to paint absolutely perfect, the models look amazing and I have to say a huge well done .


Thanks mate! I am glad you think so as I look at them and see things that need fixed and things that still need done..... sigh OCD can be such a curse sometimes. Your compliments are well received and I appreciate you popping by. 



djinn24 said:


> Looking good Ben. The red does look good as does the white. I can not wait to see this squad done.


Thanks dude! I can't wait for them to be done either. I have lots still on my plate to paint, and to be quite honest I think they are going to be a nice looking squad. I just hope that I can keep everything else I want for this army at the same standard. 



Firefighter X said:


> Nope. not until you return the favor. LOL
> 
> FFX


Hahahaha:laugh:! I have been forgetting to post in your log dude and for that I apologize. I have rectified that situation. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dude, these are sick Midge. Want to paint up the other half of my Dark Angels? LOL, J/K.
> 
> Hurry up and finish these guys already!


Thanks D_o_E! Funny that you should mention that as I just started looking for commission jobs:wink:! I am working am working at a slow pace to get a good example for one of the qualities I am going to offer for commission work, but yes I should really get a move on. 

To that end I have finished the red armor on the entire squad. 


































and here is the whole squad with the armor completed:










I am pretty pleased with the end result to be honest and I hope that what I have planned for the details and shoulder pads pans out as I want it to. Tonight I plan on getting a start on the armor details and depending on how quickly that progresses maybe moving onto getting the bases painted. 

C&C are always welcomed and encouraged as that is how I improve my skills. 

Until tonight......


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Only thing you may want to have a try at, is applying thin glazes of red ink (very diluted) over the reds, to bind the highlights together into a smoother blend. 

It'll only be a marginal increase/improvement, but worth trying if it's just for experimental value. Red is a particularly good color to bind with glazes (I used that very often on my khador models).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks awesome, I wanna see them with arms now! How did the detail painting go?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the red and white of those guys is turning out great, Midge!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Only thing you may want to have a try at, is applying thin glazes of red ink (very diluted) over the reds, to bind the highlights together into a smoother blend.
> 
> It'll only be a marginal increase/improvement, but worth trying if it's just for experimental value. Red is a particularly good color to bind with glazes (I used that very often on my khador models).


Thanks for the suggestion mate but I think I am going to leave them as is. I am really happy with the way they are looking right now and it is my luck that if I try to do anything else with the armor it will go to shit. I will keep it in mind for the future though. 



djinn24 said:


> Looks awesome, I wanna see them with arms now! How did the detail painting go?


Well.......  to be honest, I ended up working on my commission piece tonight. I got on a roll with the blending on the fur and got carried away to the point that I neglected the marines. Never fear though I should be back to these guys tomorrow night as I contemplate my next step on the manticore. 



KhainiteAssassin said:


> the red and white of those guys is turning out great, Midge!


Thanks KA! Glad you like them! 

Thanks for the comments and rep guys! They really do motivate me to paint more and improve my techniques. Hopefully I will have an update on these guys tomorrow night.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

now if only more people would praise my DE, to try and get me motivated. XD


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are looking really good, loving the red and white contrast, and the shade of red you got is great. +rep and keep the shits up!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry if I missed this, but what is the steps to your red? I am still experimenting to get one that I really like. Currently I stop the highlights at pure Blood Red, but I feel like it can be hard to see, like its not bright enough. I thought of mixing with kommando khaki, not sure if that or just taking to it Blazing Orange or some such would be better.
Edit: 200th post


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but what is the steps to your red? I am still experimenting to get one that I really like. Currently I stop the highlights at pure Blood Red, but I feel like it can be hard to see, like its not bright enough. I thought of mixing with kommando khaki, not sure if that or just taking to it Blazing Orange or some such would be better.
> Edit: 200th post


Personally, for these, I take the highlights up to Blazing Orange. As for my overall receipe it is probably over complicated as most of what I do is, but I look for very smooth transitions between layers of color. 

Start with a base coat of Scab Red
Badab Black wash
Add a layer of pure Red Gore. This will look comparitively bright as to the darkened Scab Red. Make sure you leave some of the underlying layer visible, helps create depth.
Baal Red wash, this helps draw the two layers together
Add a layer of 1:1 mix of Red Gore and Blood Red
Add a highlight layer of pure Blood Red
Add a final highlight of blazing orange just to the most prominant places
Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice our formulas are pretty similar haha just swap mechrite red for gore, that and once I get the mechrite on I just start to glaze the Blood Red on till its pretty much normal paint. Looks like I will have to look towards adding in some Blazing Orange. Thanks


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Boc said:


> Those are looking really good, loving the red and white contrast, and the shade of red you got is great. +rep and keep the shits up!


Thanks Boc! Cheers for the rep and the encouragement!

Well I haven't gotten any more work done on Squad Vestus this week as I have been busy with my first commission (yeah!), but I did bust a new rhino out of the box and got it ready and basecoated. Squad Vestus now has a ride!










I am getting close to wrapping up this commission that I am working on so I may have some time to work on Squad Vestus before I need to start on my July entry for the Painting Challenge from my Dwarf Army. 

It is my plan to have a drop pod and a rhino for each of my tactical squads, and since this is a side project I think that I can swing that. 

Anyway more when I have it....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Slow down Midge, ur making me feel like I am not painting fast enough...lol. 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with your Rhino.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Slow down Midge, ur making me feel like I am not painting fast enough...lol.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do with your Rhino.


Haha! I know right, I feel like I am rolling though models at a nice clip. I have finally gotten to the point I think where I can work on two different projects at once, while I wait for the layers to dry on one batch of models, I can work on another project and switch back and forth. 

To that end I of course have been working on my Dwarf entry for the Challenge, but on the side I have been working on this guy. I know that I haven't finished the Tac Squad, but I can't work on that at the same time as another project. So living up to my title of the Unfinished Project King I have started another small project. Dante, Lord of the Blood Angels. Now for this guy I decided to do him in the traditional colors for the model, just as a show piece. I plan on doing a bunch of layers and washes on him, to get him looking spiffy. I plan on doing a conversion later on for the Keeper of the Dead, my Dante count-as, the leader of the Deathshroud Wardens. That will be in my chosen color scheme for my Sang Guard counts-as. Anyway pics(please be kind as at the moment I only have my crappy camera. I will get some better pics with the good one when my wife gets back from vacation):


















More when I have it...


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I plan on doing a conversion later on for the Keeper of the Dead, my Dante count-as, the leader of the Deathshroud Wardens. That will be in my chosen color scheme for my Sang Guard counts-as.


Hmm.. I wonder where THIS idea came from? Possibly from a yahoo IM conversation once had? LMAO


Great work Ben, looking forward to seeing moar.

FFX


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Horriable Horriable Horriable! LMAO...J/K man!

Hurry up and get home so you can finish!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well after a busy weekend out camping with the family, and extended family, I finally get back into civilization where there is internet access, and got some better photos of my progress on Dante. I am hoping to get some more work done on him in the next couple of nights. 



Firefighter X said:


> Hmm.. I wonder where THIS idea came from? Possibly from a yahoo IM conversation once had? LMAO
> 
> 
> Great work Ben, looking forward to seeing moar.
> ...


Hahahaha! Indeed, I like the official model for Dante, but not for the color scheme I want for my version of the Sang Guard, the Deathshroud Wardens. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Horriable Horriable Horriable! LMAO...J/K man!
> 
> Hurry up and get home so you can finish!


:rofl: Well I didn't get work done on Dante, but I did get some better photos of my progress so far as I said, so here they are.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Double post in a project log number two tonight. I got some more layering and washing done on Dante and I am right pleased with how it is shaping up. Still several more layers of highlighting planned on the gold and of course I will need to go back and work the jump pack and the melta pistol arm up to the same point later on. Here he is:










C&C welcome.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Good job so far Midge... Just curious if your Dante is a finecast or the pewter fig? I bought a finecast version recently and looking forward to having him done up.... Would be cool to have my Sang Guards led by Dante.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I do have to say that your Bronze and gold armour is Superb bro! Its great seeing your minis progress, I on the other-hand I have a hard time stopping once I get into a grove to take progress pics =)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

louisshli said:


> Good job so far Midge... Just curious if your Dante is a finecast or the pewter fig? I bought a finecast version recently and looking forward to having him done up.... Would be cool to have my Sang Guards led by Dante.


Sorry it took so long to get back to you on this one louisshli, but I have been focusing on my other myriad of project logs. Anyhow, I have the pewter Dante. I bought him quite some time ago just to paint up as I have always had a soft spot for SM special characters. I have the finecast Astorath that I haven't started on yet that I am looking forward to working on. Thanks for the compliments man!



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I do have to say that your Bronze and gold armour is Superb bro! Its great seeing your minis progress, I on the other-hand I have a hard time stopping once I get into a grove to take progress pics =)


Thanks dude! I am really getting to the point that I like my metallics a lot if that doesn't sound bad to say. I have been looking forward to painting this guy just for that reason

Made some excellent progress on Dante this evening. I have stepped away from my Blood Angel Successors recently as I have been busy with commission pieces, Nids, and Dwarfs for the Painting Challenge. But I had some extra time tonight to devote some attention to this guy. 


















I am really pleased with how the metallics are rolling out on him and I am calling the armor done. I am looking forward to moving onto the details on this guy. 

Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you repost some of these pictures as uploaded attachments, please? I'd really like to see and my network blocks webhosting sites.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Could you repost some of these pictures as uploaded attachments, please? I'd really like to see and my network blocks webhosting sites.


Since you asked nice


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bronze I great. Usually I find Dante too shiny; however, you have actually made it look like battle armour.

The wings are also acceptable.:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The bronze I great. Usually I find Dante too shiny; however, you have actually made it look like battle armour.
> 
> The wings are also acceptable.:wink:


Thank you sir! I agree completely that most of the gold Blood Angels that are running around are way to light colored. I think that is part of the NMM kick that 'Eavy Metal is on. I glad that you like it as well. 

I got quite a bit of detail work done on Dante tonight. Really started cranking out the details as well as adding some OSL on the eyes and around the axe (this is a first for me for the OSL so I would love to hear helpful comments related to that). 


















As always comments and suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

awsome work dude, just wonderin why you are painting the "under" shoulder pads or the tactical squad in white (+layers) when they are going to be covered with the chapter symbol?


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Good progress mate, keep it up! I really like the white wings as they give a nice contrast to the model.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The only comment I'll make is: how much do you want for that dante? Cause it's about the best I've seen.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

@ Jaysen- Sorry mate at the moment Dante is not for sale. There is a tentative painting competition coming up at my FLGS theoretically in late November, and I plan on entering him as long as the comp goes forward. Maybe we can talk again about it after that:grin:

Hey all! Its been awhile since I updated my ole' Angels log here, but I have been working on a single tactical marine for a Painting Deathmatch on another forum, so I thought I would share my progress here. Lots of work to do, including some clean up work next to where I glued the arms on, humidity is a bitch, but I am pretty pleased with how things are going. So here he is:


























Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Damn dude, looks like you jacked one of Xeno's mini beore he got the chance to finish weathering it up...lol!

Good job bro!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good as ever.

My only niggle is the number on the knee-pad looks untidy with blue and black; I think it would look better plain black.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, I have learned a new word today.... niggle. Don't think I'll ever use it in conversation since it sounds way too much like the word which cannot be uttered in the US.

" 1. To be preoccupied with trifles or petty details . 2. To find fault constantly and trivially; carp. See Synonyms at quibble"


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That is brilliant mate! Haven't been around the project logs half as much as I'd like the past few months, need to show my cafe a bit more. 

Looking really good though, The pose is great too! Looking forward to teh finished article, what's your eta with him?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn dude, looks like you jacked one of Xeno's mini beore he got the chance to finish weathering it up...lol!
> 
> Good job bro!


High praise indeed my friend. Thank you!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looking good as ever.
> 
> My only niggle is the number on the knee-pad looks untidy with blue and black; I think it would look better plain black.


The base of the number is actually necron abyss that reads a bit better in RL. I may go back and lighten it up a bit to make the number read as blue instead of an almost black. I also need to use a bit of white to straighten up the long upright of the one. Thanks for the kind comments Dave. 



jaysen said:


> Hmm, I have learned a new word today.... niggle. Don't think I'll ever use it in conversation since it sounds way too much like the word which cannot be uttered in the US.
> 
> " 1. To be preoccupied with trifles or petty details . 2. To find fault constantly and trivially; carp. See Synonyms at quibble"


haha! Learn something new everyday!



Grins1878 said:


> That is brilliant mate! Haven't been around the project logs half as much as I'd like the past few months, need to show my cafe a bit more.
> 
> Looking really good though, The pose is great too! Looking forward to teh finished article, what's your eta with him?


Thanks bud and it is good to see you back around the boards. As far as my eta with him I hope to have him completed by the end of the week. I need to get him done and dusted because there are other projects that require my attention. 

Thanks for all the kind words gents I really appreciate it. I will make sure to get more progress done on him and posted as soon as possible.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Finished Battle-Brother Korvus this evening. I am really happy with how he came out and I think that I am going to really love the way my Angels of Mourning are going to look on the table even though it is going to take me an eon to finish them. Well here he is:


































Comments and critiques most welcome!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done my friend, well done.

First, do you pin the mini to the base or jus glue it on top?

Secondly, Your base looks much much better than whatever it was you were using on your dwarves. Thats my opinion tho.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Well done my friend, well done.
> 
> First, do you pin the mini to the base or jus glue it on top?
> 
> Secondly, Your base looks much much better than whatever it was you were using on your dwarves. Thats my opinion tho.


Thanks man. He is just glued to the base. The bases I have for these guys are pre-fab bases from Dark Art minis. I am in process of hunting down some smaller scale ballast for my Dwarfs so hopefully that niggle will be remedied.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

He looks great mate. I like the checkers on the shoulder pad, you are a skilled painter!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Carna said:


> He looks great mate. I like the checkers on the shoulder pad, you are a skilled painter!


Thanks for the compliments man, I do appreciate it especially the fact that you like the checkers. It took me many practice marines to get it down the way I wanted it, especially since I am going to be doing a lot of checker board patterns, I wanted a method that was comfortable. 

I know that I should be working on my Runelord for the October rendition of the Painting Challenge, but I am taking part in another painting deathmatch on another forum, and thought that I should at least get the guy I am going to be painting built. So sidetrack go!

I got one of my Redeemers, or what the Angels call the Death Company, converted out of Legion of the Damned and DC parts tonight. I am not sure when I am going to start painting, but I am pretty pleased with the result of the kit bash. Let me know what you think


























As I mentioned way earlier in the thread these guys are going to be painted up in a bone white color, with the fire motifs and silvers being the accent colors. Hopefully I will come back around to him fairly soon.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im thinking this deathmatch of ours just got tougher. Great kitbash bud.

In case anyones interested its a 6 way paint off using any power armoured character that isnt named (ie dante calgar ect) any weapons conversions allowed. My moneys been on midge from the start and still is.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha. I am not sure man, your Smurf is looking mighty fine. We shall see if the paint scheme on mine pulls together like I am hoping. But thanks for the compliments!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its all down to votes in the end. I've had to adapt my painting style to account for this. So could be anyones. Lord greeble has been quiet and i know he's more than capible of pulling out a shocker. Look at his last space wolf.

Btw i'm getting alot of people not believing ive only been painting a year lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your smurf is looking pretty stellar but I want to see this one painted up as well. I know what would squeak midge some extra points.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I got some basecoating and initial layering done on the Redeemer tonight. Really liking the way he is shaping up, but there is still a lot of work to do on him. I have the day off work tomorrow so hopefully I can progress him a little further along. Anyhoo, heres pics:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good start. Told you it just got tougher for me. I've found out greebles model is a commision btw.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That he is painting I assume

Looking forward to seeing his finished product as well. Well hopefully more progress will be had tomorrow.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im going to be quiet for a while doing a titan (and being skjnt because of a titan) so im pretty glad this ones a good match up i think all 6 are pretty decent off the top of my head.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im going to be quiet for a while doing a titan (and being skjnt because of a titan) so im pretty glad this ones a good match up i think all 6 are pretty decent off the top of my head.

And yeah he is should of said.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Midge

I'm incredibly impressed by the work with you BA force. I'm just starting a force myself and seeing this is making me want to go back to the drawing boad and getting a scheme of my own. I'm in awe of the progress and love you put into your figures. Keep it up man I'll be keeping up with this blog!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lubacca said:


> Midge
> 
> I'm incredibly impressed by the work with you BA force. I'm just starting a force myself and seeing this is making me want to go back to the drawing boad and getting a scheme of my own. I'm in awe of the progress and love you put into your figures. Keep it up man I'll be keeping up with this blog!


Thanks man! I would highly recommend coming up with a scheme of your own. I have found that I am much more invested in this SM army than I am in my older Crimson Fists army. The time and effort I have put into the fluff and color scheme has really upped my motivation and love of the army in general. 

Thanks for the kind comments and I look forward to getting your input on them in the future.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I finished my Redeemer (Death Company Marine) and all in all I am really happy with how he turned out. I am not as happy with the fire in the torch on his pack, but I think that it will grow on me. Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I like how you strayed away from the black for the Death Company. Very nicely done I think it's awesome and I think that the fire in the back actually looks good. I like it. Kinda like it's petering out


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good. I like the bone looks great. The fire cold do with a bit more yellow at the bottom of the flame imo, just to make it pop a bit more.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks awesome! The only thing that bugs me a little is the rope on the bolter, it looks like it could use another highlight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lubacca said:


> I like how you strayed away from the black for the Death Company. Very nicely done I think it's awesome and I think that the fire in the back actually looks good. I like it. Kinda like it's petering out


Thanks man!



elmir said:


> Looks good. I like the bone looks great. The fire cold do with a bit more yellow at the bottom of the flame imo, just to make it pop a bit more.





Meldon said:


> It looks awesome! The only thing that bugs me a little is the rope on the bolter, it looks like it could use another highlight.


Thanks guys, I will go back and address those issues post haste. I am not sure what will be up next for my Angels, but I am definitely feeling the urge to get the rest of that Tactical squad painted. I post when I have more to share.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanna see a dreadnought painted up like that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh..... I certainly haven't got one of those brewing on the back plate.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got two spare wud cost you a new one to get it posted mind you its the old metal ones.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nah, I am going to be picking up a new one next week. Thanks for the offer though:grin:


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I got 40 in paypal burning my pocket that I don't know what to do with yet lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Midge, you are a painting machine. I'd love to know how you're maintaining such a steady output of quality work on not just one, but two armies.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Midge, you are a painting machine. I'd love to know how you're maintaining such a steady output of quality work on not just one, but two armies.


Thanks for the comments and the rep my man. Quite honestly it comes down to boredom. I get awfully bored painting the same thing over and over again so I need to branch out and paint things in different schemes and techniques. Since I am also a perfectionist I can't have a single army with a bunch of different colors, believe me I tried that with my first regiment of Dwarfs, you know the whole we were out just working and got the call to battle different colored shirts and what not, I found that to satisfy my different neurosis I had to branch out into different armies:crazy: 

I actually have 5 different armies that I paint on sporadically keeps me from falling into that wretched painting monotony. Thanks again for following along and your comments.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its looks good, I love the colors, the flames going forward kinda bugs me, it should be going backwards.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Its looks good, I love the colors, the flames going forward kinda bugs me, it should be going backwards.


hahahaha.... I didn't even think about that when I put it together. DOH <facepalm>


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> the flames going forward kinda bugs me, it should be going backwards.


Not if he has a backwind...=)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I know that I have other projects that are more pressing, like finishing up Tactical Squad Vestus itself, but I got a new toy in the mail the other day and I just had to go about trying it out! 










Got a great deal through an online company recommended by djinn24, and I am most pleased to announce that I am working my way through learning how to use a real air brush. 

Anyway I thought that the Rhino for Tac Squad Vestus would make a great test run for the airbrush, jump in with both feel I always say, and I learned a lot. Got some great basecoats down, as well as some highlights and a final wash to draw it together. I added some hard edge highlights with a brush, that I will probably go back and bump up just a bit, and I got a start on the checkerboard patterns. Let me know what you think!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Ooooh, this should be good. Congratulations on making the move to airbrush. It rules!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Platicard markings on the rhino side door? Nice touch dude!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanna play with your airbrush! Looking good buddy, you need to bring your army the next time you come over.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrates on the Airbrush, its an awesome tool, and im still only learning how to use mine.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Midge it's beautiful! Good going, someday I'll be brave enough to try to airbrush lol


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Ooooh, this should be good. Congratulations on making the move to airbrush. It rules!


I am still really getting used to working with it, however, I am enjoying it for basecoating. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Platicard markings on the rhino side door? Nice touch dude!


Thanks man! I think they turned out pretty well for a first attempt at it. 



djinn24 said:


> I wanna play with your airbrush! Looking good buddy, you need to bring your army the next time you come over.





troybuckle said:


> Congrates on the Airbrush, its an awesome tool, and im still only learning how to use mine.





Lubacca said:


> Midge it's beautiful! Good going, someday I'll be brave enough to try to airbrush lol


I am still not comfortable working with it in terms of detail work, but I am hoping that will come with practice. 

Well, It has been almost three months since I updated this log, mostly because I have been pretty immersed in commission work, but a monthly Death Match Challenge over on another forum prompted me to do a bit of work on the Angels of Mourning over the last couple days. I have done any more work on the Rhino, but I did pull Sgt. Vestus out and painted him up for the mini comp. I am really happy with how he turned out and I hope that you all like him as well:


































A littebit of a detail shot of the shoulder pad. I really took my time with the lettering as it is not one of my strong suits, but I am really pleased with it all the same. I practiced like a bagillion times on a piece of paper before trying it on the model. 










And finally a shot of the completed members of Tac Squad Vestus as they stand right now:










Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very crisp work on the white.

My only niggle is that the darkest area on the centre tear drop looks a touch pus-coloured for my taste.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice work Midge i really like these and that yellow is very striking, i may have to pinch that! Look forward to seeing the squad together.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In contrast to the rest, the powerfist guy's facemask seems overly dark and bland in detail. I would add a spacewolf grey highlight on top of what you have to give more definition and bring it out a bit.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Loving the way the golden metal on the powerfist pops...very nice work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very crisp work on the white.
> 
> My only niggle is that the darkest area on the centre tear drop looks a touch pus-coloured for my taste.


Well that is better than what my wife thought it was, "She was like what are those drops...?" with this horribly disgusted look on her face. I was trying for yellow gems. It was a first and I am pleased with the result, but I will be doing things a bit differently in the future. 



Warpath said:


> Nice work Midge i really like these and that yellow is very striking, i may have to pinch that! Look forward to seeing the squad together.


Thanks bud! It will probably be some time before the whole squad is complete as these guys are a bit of a side project and with commissions, comps, and my Dwarfs I am stretched a bit thin on time. Thanks for the comments though.



djinn24 said:


> In contrast to the rest, the powerfist guy's facemask seems overly dark and bland in detail. I would add a spacewolf grey highlight on top of what you have to give more definition and bring it out a bit.


Looking at the photos I agree with you. I went back to the model and found that I think that if I added another highlight it would be too striking a highlight. My Sgts are all going to have the black face mask to distinguish them. My Termies are all going to have all black helms. Just something I wanted to do to add a bit of variety to the unit. Thanks for the comments and the suggestions as always buddy, I still may go back and re-visit the black highlights in the future. 



Svartmetall said:


> Loving the way the golden metal on the powerfist pops...very nice work.


Svart stopping by my thread! Sweet! thanks for the compliments man I really appreciate it. I originally did it in silver, but it just didn't pop as much as I wanted it to. Glad that someone agrees with my decision to switch it to gold. 

I may be working on my Sanguinor next month for a comp, but other than that updates may be sparse for my Angels for a bit. Thanks for stopping by all and giving feedback! I appreciate it immensely!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Midge913 said:


> Thank you sir! I agree completely that most of the gold Blood Angels that are running around are way to light colored. I think that is part of the NMM kick that 'Eavy Metal is on. I glad that you like it as well.
> 
> I got quite a bit of detail work done on Dante tonight. Really started cranking out the details as well as adding some OSL on the eyes and around the axe (this is a first for me for the OSL so I would love to hear helpful comments related to that).
> 
> ...


Can you do a small tutorial on how you do your gold? I'm after a similar affect quite a brassy gold. It looks awesome!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello midge, I haven't dropped by in a while and have just read thru what I've been missing. Great work dude! 

Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Can you do a small tutorial on how you do your gold? I'm after a similar affect quite a brassy gold. It looks awesome!


I will dig it out and write it down here mate when I get a chance. 



Jangalak said:


> Hello midge, I haven't dropped by in a while and have just read thru what I've been missing. Great work dude!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks for the compliments man. 

Well I have been fighting off a chest cold for the better part of a week and a half now and I all I really want to do is sleep, but painting must be done. In an effort to get jazzed up about the painting table I took a night to work on a couple of personal projects that are either ongoing or up coming. MC's post about my Dante reminded me that I need to finish him off, so I got the seals and parchment done, the lettering added, the gold on the left arm done, a base coat and wash done on the melta-pistol, and really started getting some layers down on the jump pack:


























I also have another DM match over on Miniwargaming coming up, this time it is the Sanguinor that is up on the block. I got some really good layering and shading done on his armor tonight:


























I am not sure when these guys will get back under the brush as I really need to buckle down and finish my current commission, but hopefully it will be somtime soon. 

Comments and Critiques welcome as always.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

You need to finish these NOW!!! :grin: Dante is looking very very nice, you def have a nack for painting gold and bronze items. Hopefully you can knock them out soon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> You need to finish these NOW!!! :grin: Dante is looking very very nice, you def have a nack for painting gold and bronze items. Hopefully you can knock them out soon.


Thanks buddy! I really am starting to wish that I had time for some of my own projects, but commissions come first. 

Anyhow, I use the time that I have while my midgets are awake to build, convert, and prep stuff. Over the last day or so I have been working on getting these guys ready to go. These are 4 more Redeemers taking my counts-as DC up to 5 models total. In the end I plan on having 10 Redeemers with bolters, 5 with jump packs and various weapons accompanied by Lemartes, a rhino, and a Storm Raven all in the bone scheme of the Redeemers. Anyhow here are the Redeemers as they stand. No idea when I will be getting them under the brush, but they are read to go when I have the time in the que.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good though your dante seems a bit too bronze in color.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I just couldn't get motivated to work on much tonight, so I decided to do a little work on my Dante tonight. I think that I am going to enter him in the GD Single 40k category this year. I don't think that I have a chance in hell of winning anything, but I really want to enter something so this is going to be one of a couple of entries I hope to take with me to the Windy City. Still a bit of work to do on him, then some time needs to be spent on his scenic base. Here are some more WIP shots. 


























Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job so far on Dante. The osl in around the eyes is well done and I like the armour. The pattern on the axe looks nice too. As for critique, the gun is too plain in comparison to the rest of the model. I think the silver could do some more depth and the barrel would look better if it was a different colour to the rest of the gun (in my opinion). I do my melta barrels by mixing a brown with a silver, here is an example of what I mean on one of my Space Marines from a few years ago, it's not the best painting as they were rushed for gaming but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about:










Obviously whether or not you like this idea is up to you, I just feel it could help make the gun look less monochromatic.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with the scenic base.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dante looks great, one problem though is the mold line on the top of the axe but the gold armour and winged areas look awesome and I like the osl on the face. Keep up the good work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Great job so far on Dante. The osl in around the eyes is well done and I like the armour. The pattern on the axe looks nice too. As for critique, the gun is too plain in comparison to the rest of the model. I think the silver could do some more depth and the barrel would look better if it was a different colour to the rest of the gun (in my opinion). I do my melta barrels by mixing a brown with a silver, here is an example of what I mean on one of my Space Marines from a few years ago, it's not the best painting as they were rushed for gaming but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is how I typically do my meltas as well. I probably should have mentioned that the gun is still just base coat and a wash. I plan on doing some heat marks and such on the barrell end as well as painting the housing black like the rest of my BA weapons. Thanks for the suggestions though!:yahoo:



Turnip86 said:


> Dante looks great, one problem though is the mold line on the top of the axe but the gold armour and winged areas look awesome and I like the osl on the face. Keep up the good work


This is exactly why I love forum feedback. I have been staring at this model for several weeks now and I never noticed the giant ass mold line on the top of the axe. I have found that tunnel vision happens to me a lot where I am so focused on a particular part of the model, in this case the gold armor, that I totally missed something that was staring me right in the face. Thanks mate!

I am not sure when I am going to get back to Dante as I am back to commission stuff tonight, but I will definitely update you with progress when I have it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fair enough. The heat marks sounds like a great idea. Look forward to it.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> This is exactly why I love forum feedback. I have been staring at this model for several weeks now and I never noticed the giant ass mold line on the top of the axe. I have found that tunnel vision happens to me a lot where I am so focused on a particular part of the model, in this case the gold armor, that I totally missed something that was staring me right in the face. Thanks mate!


No worries  always good to have extra pairs of eyes to spot those pesky details.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work....


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

This is some seriously nice work, I've started playing with my gold and was wondering, are u starting with a bronze bring it up then washing it back down to bring it up a final time, it seems to work for me, having said that your painting is expedentialy better than mine:grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Turnip86 said:


> No worries  always good to have extra pairs of eyes to spot those pesky details.


Indeed it is mate:biggrin:



CLT40k said:


> Nice work....


Thanks buddy!



RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> This is some seriously nice work, I've started playing with my gold and was wondering, are u starting with a bronze bring it up then washing it back down to bring it up a final time, it seems to work for me, having said that your painting is expedentialy better than mine:grin:


Indeed I do start from a bronze color. I am writing a tutorial for an expedited version of my gold that I use on everyday models. This being a show piece I have done quite a bit more. I am not exactly sure what I have done from memory, but I have all of my colors and steps logged in my project log for Dante on my website if you would like to check that out

Thanks for the compliments man I do appreciate them.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice tutorial mate and boy do I hear what your saying with the Gryphonne Sepia Wash, that's what i've been using and it gives it that more rustic look i think well impressed:so_happy:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Just beautiful work Midge, I love coming back with lots of updates to read and look over!

Dohhh, your so close to finishing Dante, just push through it and knock it out mate, your right at the very end!

You can DO IT!

Regards,
DoE


----------

